# ACCESS - Query base on current date



## JTERRY (Sep 17, 2000)

I am trying to design a query where only records with the current date are printed. When I put &lt;Now() in the criteria of the query for some reason records with todays date and less than todays date are printed When I put &gt;Now() only records greater than are printed, when I put =Now() I get nothing. I would appreciate any input thanks.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

=NOW() means RIGHT NOW, not TODAY, which is what you want.

=today()

=now() is 10:29 EST on 10/3/2001 (at least right now it does, LOL)

=today() is 10/3/2001


----------



## JTERRY (Sep 17, 2000)

Thanks Dremboat -- I worked on it some more and as it turns out DATE() was they solution in Access 97. As always I really appreciate your help


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

LOL, well I knew it wasn't NOW. Oops.


----------

